# DartyBox, Wifi et clé WAP



## Stéphane B (8 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens d'acquérir un iMac 20', et tente de configurer tant bien que mal ma connexion Wifi avec ma DartyBox. Je précise que jusqu'à présent, j'utilisais cette DartyBox avec un PC sans aucun problème.

Mon problème est que le Mac me demande à chaque nouveau démarrage ma clé WAP. J'ai beau cocher pour l'ajouter dans le trousseau, rien n'y fait.

C'est assez crispant, et ni Darty, ni Apple (!) ne parviennent à trouver le pourquoi du comment.

Je précise qu'une fois configuré, je surfe sans problème sur Internet, et peut accéder à Mail sans pb. Mais je dois resaisir la clé WAP (de type hexadécimal, comme le préconise Darty) à chaque démarrage.

Merci de votre aide 

Stéphane


----------

